# Law And Order



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone watching this? 

Christian Fundamentalists = Muslim Fundamentalists is basically the gist of the show. 

Remember that lady up in South Dakota with the God's Warrior Children camp? Well it is basically equating her (with Sean Astin playing the role of the "Martyr teacher") with a Imam teaching in Saudi Arabia at a Madrassa.


----------



## JM (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup, got it on now.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, We saw it. Dumb episode. So loaded with worldly clichés about God. And people wonder why I dislike Libs. We Heckled through out the whole show. That was more fun than the show itself. (We = My Wife and Me).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

Never ceases to amaze me how otherwise intelligent people can be so dumb.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw it as well. What was most annoying was that the "pasor" was spouting islamic style views & they pretended that it was some form of christianity.

No sect of christians that I know of holds to views even a bit like the ones on the show. Grrr!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2008)

A good reading by the writers on the difference between the definition of the word martyr in Christendom would help.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, my wife and I watch Law and Order. We were disappointed with the first show of the season. I am seriously thinking of contacting the network and voicing my opposition. Every good series they come up with starts going down the slippery slope. More Christians need to start standing up for the truth.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 20, 2008)

I started to watch it but when the plot became obvious, ie; make Christians out to be loons, I switched over to HGTV!


----------



## Amazing Grace (Mar 21, 2008)

I heard they wanted Daniel Ritchie to star as the son, but he was unavaliable.


----------

